
Linux Performance Analysis in 60,000 Milliseconds - dctrwatson
http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/11/linux-performance-analysis-in-60s.html
======
jradd
This reminds me of something I learned today with dmesg, that I'll never
forget to use. The Time–stamp flag.

    
    
      dmesg -T |tail

~~~
dewyatt
dmesg -H is nice too

~~~
seqizz
Why not both? -HT

~~~
simoncion
Try it to see why not. :)

------
est
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10654681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10654681)

------
rusbus
I wonder if you could package these all together into some sort of expert
system that would run all of them and highlight the interesting bits / places
for further study.

------
sengork
Don't know why but this post reminded me of GKrellM.

------
appleflaxen
when i run these commands on my linux box, some are command not found.

is there a package I need to install?

~~~
brendangregg
Usually the sysstat package.

